# Esso Engineer time served on the Tyne, McConnell



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Iam looking for an Esso Engineer who was at SS marine and Tech and served time at one of the yars on the Tyne. I cannot remember his first name it could have been Chris he was from the west country father was a doctor and had blonde curly hair and wore glasses his surname was McConnell / 
we both lived in the same digs in Sydnham Terrace South Shields along with a load of other lads ,BP cadets ,Silver Line mates , and it was 1964/5 , he also had a MG T series clever bloke ,would like to try and trace him if possible . Ian.


----------

